# Protecting your boat from saltwater



## creteus (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok so I have a 2012 aluminum tracker boat. They said it was fine in saltwater, mercury said the motor was fine in saltwater as long as I flushed it with freshwater every now and again, and they said the painted galvashield trailer was ok also. I'm questioning the trailer, but for $1200.00 I can have a full galvanized trailer made, so thats not an issue. However, I am concerned about the boat since its quite an investment for me. We probably will only put the boat in salt once or twice a year and I was wondering whats the best way to protect it. I tried salt off on  the bare aluminum and all it did was leave permanent blue spots.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont know about the boat as mine is fiberglass but before I go saltwater I always spray my motor inside and out with WD40 and as soon as I come out I soap pressure wash it, flush it good and spray a light coat of WD40 back on it inside and out. It's a 91 yamaha and it looks great. All my contacts and and cylinders, linkages all look new. May be a lot of sugar for a dime but it works for me.


----------



## bhdawgs (Nov 6, 2012)

Shouldn't worry about it too much if youre only putting it in saltwater once or twice a year.  Just flush the motor and or take it to a freshwater lake or river within a week of saltwater and run it for a few minutes.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 6, 2012)

When you pull the boat out of salt water or after a days fishing rinse with fresh water. If the water source is hard or has any salt in it, chamois the water off. If by chance you get any spots, vinegar and water should remove the spots. 

Wax is very helpful as well. My favorite wax for all boats is Collinite's No 845 Insulator Wax. I not sure about waxing raw aluminum but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt... I worked on a large Striker sportfish that was all painted aluminum that was waxed regularly. All the well maintained sportfish boats are well waxed and it keeps the hard water marks down quite a bit plus looking good.

Congratulations on the new boat!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 7, 2012)

creteus said:


> Ok so I have a 2012 aluminum tracker boat. They said it was fine in saltwater, mercury said the motor was fine in saltwater as long as I flushed it with freshwater every now and again, and they said the painted galvashield trailer was ok also. I'm questioning the trailer, but for $1200.00 I can have a full galvanized trailer made, so thats not an issue. However, I am concerned about the boat since its quite an investment for me. We probably will only put the boat in salt once or twice a year and I was wondering whats the best way to protect it. I tried salt off on  the bare aluminum and all it did was leave permanent blue spots.



Have the trailer you have hot dipped galvanized. I did my big tamden axle trailer for my 23-footer back in 2007 and it cost around $350.00. It looked brand new and it still going strong. This trailer was built in 1986. I will re-galavanize the same trailer when it needs it again...


----------



## Maggie Dog (Nov 7, 2012)

I like to flush the motor right after use. At the marina I flush with their hose and wash the boat down with "Boat Wash" soap, I get this at the West or hardware store an SSI. I use a truck brush and a hand brush, I go over all the stainless steel with the hand brush a few times. I wash all my rods and reels with the hand brush and set them in rod holders to dry. I rinse the boat and I rinse some more. Takes about 30 to 45 min. After I get the boat out and headed home, I have a place we pull into...... flush the motor for about 10 min. 
Get back to the house and wash the boat on the driveway, I use Joy dishwashing soap. Cuts the salt and the grime on the hull. Unscrew the pick up strainers and put the muff on and flush for 10 min. I try to make a fresh water trip within a week. Good excuse for the wife, and I need to run out all that evil ethanol gas.
It's a bit of work, I enjoy messing with my boat anytime, it's a chore I enjoy


----------



## Maggie Dog (Nov 7, 2012)

On the trailer I rise and dunk in fresh water. Spray the torsion Bar assembly and bolts with Corrosion X.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have an aluminum Lowe utility boat with galvanized trailer that is ten years old. I am the only owner and I put it in salt water an average of 10-12 times a year for the last ten years. All I have ever done is run fresh water thru the motor when I get home (every single time) and spray the trailor and boat off with a garden hose.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 15, 2013)

When I go on the way home always swing by a lake and back it in eazy rinse


----------

